# SuSE 9.1 kernel (1&1 Standard Kernel) mit tun kernelmodul aufrüsten



## VariableWorm (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo !

Ich habe seit Jahren einen Root-Server bei 1&1 und habe ihn letztlich auf SuSE 9.1 upgraden lassen. Es laeuft soweit auch alles wunderbar, allerdings habe ich mittlerweile ein Problem. Ich liste erstmal alle wichtigen Daten:

Proz: Intel Celeron 1200 MHz
RAM: 256 MB
HDD: 40 GB
OS: SuSE 9.1
Kernel: 2.6.7 ( 1&1 Abwandlung:  2.6.7-040722 )

Mein Problem besteht darin:

Ich wollte OpenVPN als VPN Server auf der Linux Kiste installieren. Mit der neuen Version 2.0 beta 11 (von http://openvpn.sourceforge.net/) ist auch die mehrfach-client Unterstützung aktiviert und man sollte sich ein kleines Internet-LAN einrichten koennen. Die Konfiguration von OpenVPN ist auch kein Problem, unter Windows XP laeuft es wunderbar... allerdings gibt es dort die Beschränkung auf maximal eine VPN Verbindung pro OpenVPN Prozess (Virtueller Netzwerkadapter).

OpenVPN ließ sich auch problemlos auf SuSE 9.1 installieren bzw compilieren und maken. Das einzige Problem das ich habe besteht darin, dass das Kernelmodul tun/tap nicht installiert ist. Ohne dieses Modul kann SuSE keine virtuellen Netzwerkadapter erstellen und somit startet OpenVPN nicht.

Ich habe die Kernelsources von /usr/src/linux genommen und sie per make menuconfig um das Modul tun/tap erweitert. Ich habe den Kernel auch gemaked, die Module kompiliert und installiert und das Boot Image sowie die System.map nach /boot/ kopiert und den Link von "vmlinuz" auf das neue Image gesetzt und den Link "System.map" auf die neue System.map gesetzt. Das bedeutet meiner Meinung nach, dass ich in der "menu.lst" von grub nichts aendern muss, weil die Links ja nun auf den neuen Kernel zeigen.

Wenn ich das System jetzt neustarte erhalte ich aber leider keine Verbindung mehr zu meinem Server. D.h. zunaechst, dass entweder der Kernel gar nicht startet oder irgend ein Systemdienst nicht gestartet werden konnte, der verhindert, dass ich mich einloggen kann. Sowohl HTTP als auch SSH oder sonstige ICMP Echo Requests verlaufen erfolglos. Damit schlussfolgerte ich, dass der Kernel gar nicht erst startet. Nachdem ich das System im Rescue Modus gestartet habe und die Links von vmlinuz und System.map zurückgeschrieben habe hat er auch wieder einwandfrei gestartet.

Nun habe ich in /var/log/messages geschaut, ob der Kernel-Log-Daemon etwas geloggt hat, allerdings erschienen dort lediglich die Log-Messages der Boot-Vorgänge mit dem "alten" 1&1 Kernel.

Meine Frage ist nun, wie ich herausfinden kann, warum der neue Kernel nicht funktioniert bzw wie ich Schritt-für-Schritt vorgehen kann, meinen aktuellen Kernel um das tun/tap Modul erweitern kann.

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen... 

MfG, Worm


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi VariableWorm,

das ist doch wirklich mal eine wirklich gute Problemschilderung - Respekt 

Ich vermute mal nach deinen Schilderungen, dass du die Standard-Kernel-.config genommen hast.
Hauptursachen betreffend deiner Beschreibung nach können sein:
- falsche CPU in Kernel-.config ausgewählt
- keine Unterstützung für die Netzwerkkarte eincompiliert
- keine Unterstützung des FileSystems (ext3, raiser, oder was auch immer du einsetzt) eincompiliert


----------



## VariableWorm (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi Arne,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, jedoch hab ich mittlerweile herausgefunden, woran es lag. Die Standard-Kernelconfig hatte ich nicht benutzt. Ich war mir lediglich nicht sicher, ob ich evtl wie Du auch sagtest die falschen Module für die Netzwerkkarte ausgewählt hatte, allerdings lag es auch daran nicht.
Irgendwann kam ich mal auf die Idee, nicht das file vmlinuz als Boot-Image zu benutzen, sondern in /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/ das bzImage zu benutzen. Als ich dann schlußendlich dieses File als Image benutzt hatte, lief alles einwandfrei.

Man muss dazu sagen, dass es der erste Kernel war, den ich übersetzt habe. *g*

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi Chris,

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass du /usr/src/linux-2.4.27/arch/i386/boot/bzImage in /boot kopiert hattest 

Na ja, hauptsache es läuft


----------

